# Need subs near south Chicago



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I need subs info for south Chicago 
Must have vboxs 
And be glb insuerd
And have references 
I bided on 4 properties = to over 10 archs 
leave info and type of equipment and truck you have 
Won't know till nov. 5th 
Thanks for reading


----------



## jadawg27 (Oct 26, 2011)

How many guys are you looking for and where are the jobs? We dont have v box's but were looking into getting some. We have 3 bobcats and 2 2005 f350 duallys with 9 ft plows and wings and 2 6 wheeler dump trucks for hauling if snow needs to be moved the 6wheelers dont have plows. As for the bobcats we have 1 10 ft pusher, snow plows and big deep snow buckets we usually only use 2 of the bobcats because one is a track machine. The reason we are looking is because the guy we plowed for last year still owes us a lot of money and we saved his butt on the big storm we were some of the only ones who could do anything or move around. My email is [email protected] email me and I can send you my phone # . Thanks Jason


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

2 locations is 4.5 acher each other 2.4 acher. 1 near north lake,il is 4.5 achers I have a friend for north lake,
Hopefully I win this bid war if I do win this I will be shopping for 133 tons of salt


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1330927 said:


> I bided on 4 properties = to over 10 archs
> 
> Thanks for reading


Did you "bided" on 10 mcdonalds? or is arch a term of measurement i'm not familiar with?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Oops acre= 43560 square feet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Now they are saying won't know till nov 15th who gets awarded the account


----------

